# Made my own carb adjust tool!



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, I may be cheap, but like MacGyver, I like to use what I already have on hand to solve a problem. 

So I wanted to adjust the carb on my Craftsman 79117 (Poulan) weedwacker and it has the splined adjusting screws:










So I found a blue electrical butt splice that was a nice snug fit over the splined shaft. I crimped the butt splice onto one end of a cheap tiny screwdriver, and this is the result:



















It works great, and for something I'll use once in a blue moon, the price can't be beat.


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

that thinking out side of the box, your good, great results, thanks for the tip, Light Mechanic


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Very nice thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

I just used the tool this morning to tweak the carb on my Weedwacker. Works great!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

junebug1701 said:


> I just used the tool this morning to tweak the carb on my Weedwacker. Works great!


Here is another version. Have a good one. Geo


----------

